# It's Time Carowhiners



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

The old Barn days are faint memories to the chosen few. Critters stirring between your legs and jumping target bale to target bale. In your face kerosene heaters creating tornadic vortexes through which only Kward and RangePlayer seemed immune. Ahh, One had it going on.

Mac's Place is an attempt to capture some of the Spirit of the Pine so if there are any wannabes around this indoor season that have that itch to fling a few at 18yds, you're welcome to drop by. It's pretty open as to what evenings to schedule so post up if you're interested. 

Located in the middle of nowhere, 30 minutes east of Raleigh, 20 minutes west of I95-Wilson area, 90 minutes north of Fayetteville. All visas stamped for foreign visitors:darkbeer:

8337 Hillard Rd, 27557


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I sure hope to be there this coming Thursday evening. Thanks for invite.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've often wonder what happened to the weekly "matches" and scores that were submitted...and the "sending people to the pine." That was so eloquently done by OneBowTie. Remember?
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

field14 said:


> I've often wonder what happened to the weekly "matches" and scores that were submitted...and the "sending people to the pine." That was so eloquently done by OneBowTie. Remember?
> field14 (Tom D.)


Hornet has the last few years. Tuff to keep up on when you have a real life to tend to

I have 4 lanes with Spyder bags, not too many deep holes yet unless you get in the groove and don't move your target around between rounds. I put 1" starboard on the back side so you can lose an arrow if you shoot through.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Interesting...... If there was any competition down that way I'd gladly make the drive. Give me a shout when you guys are ready for a "lesson".


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Interesting...... If there was any competition down that way I'd gladly make the drive. Give me a shout when you guys are ready for a "lesson".


Come on Down! Commonwelchers are always welcome. I even have step stools for the vertically challenged:wink:
Heck, you may get lucky, NCcrutch plays rough. I doubt I'd keep up with you now that you have all that showcase hardware
Trying to get the Ranger and his crew to find us, he gets lost easy though.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Come on Down! Commonwelchers are always welcome. I even have step stools for the vertically challenged:wink:
> Heck, you may get lucky, NCcrutch plays rough. I doubt I'd keep up with you now that you have all that showcase hardware
> Trying to get the Ranger and his crew to find us, he gets lost easy though.


I ain't skeered...... I'm riding with a new improved crew, i.e. I now don't have to do all the heavy work! ............ Upon further review, there is no heavy work outside Virginia!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmm, I must have scared the girls off. I sincerely apologize if I offended anyone in NC..................NOT!!!! :becky:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Hmm, I must have scared the girls off. I sincerely apologize if I offended anyone in NC..................NOT!!!! :becky:[/QUOTE
> 
> no fences around here, open range for equal insults
> 
> so far it's Prag and I, all we do is drink beer. Let me keep checking around and see if we can get a co-habitable date to punch paper. When is good for your crew?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking forward to Thursday. I put my bow on a diet and removed 17 oz. of QDs, back stabs, etc. I'm sure I will add some of the weight back, but I decided to start with very little weight & build up as necessary.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It could be a while. We may head down for some of the Winter Smackdown Series shoots at NC Hunter Supply. If we do I'll give you guys a shout out.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mac I miss the fun with you girls


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Mac I miss the fun with you girls


Yeah, you fit right in
I know it's a hike but you should come over sometime. You headed to Lancaster next month?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Yeah, you fit right in
> I know it's a hike but you should come over sometime. You headed to Lancaster next month?


No sure about Lancaster we have talked about but no definite plans yet. We are going to Gainesville ASA in February so hopefully we can stop on our way by


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be passing by there on the 1st heading north. Could maybe be persuaded to make a slight detour if there's a nearby place to rest my weary, beer-laden head once all the splinters are removed from the nether regions....


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> The old Barn days are faint memories to the chosen few. Critters stirring between your legs and jumping target bale to target bale. In your face kerosene heaters creating tornadic vortexes through which only Kward and RangePlayer seemed immune. Ahh, One had it going on.
> 
> Mac's Place is an attempt to capture some of the Spirit of the Pine so if there are any wannabes around this indoor season that have that itch to fling a few at 18yds, you're welcome to drop by. It's pretty open as to what evenings to schedule so post up if you're interested.
> 
> ...


Hey Mac! It has been awhile.....


You are correct, there sure were some fond memories from the OBT Ranch.

I am only 30 minutes from you, so let me know when and what time you guys are gonna play.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

BRRRRRRRRRRRR......who turned off the heat?
Let's warm it tonite, come if you can, 6-9, 3-spots till you're done


----------

